# Margarine vs butter



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I often knock high fructose corn syrup and corn growers get upset. Well, this is neutral because butter is a farm commodity too right? So don't ride my behind for telling the truth ok?



> Pass The Butter .... Please.
> 
> This is interesting . .. .
> 
> ...


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Most of that little article is very true and factual! As a kid. I remember when science began to bad mouth animal fats like butter, too much too fat red meat, etc. so the chemists brought out margarine, 
Some of us old farts might remember the early margarine, supplied in a plastic baglikebag, white play dough looking jelly like stuff, and in the corner there wa a little sort of breakable bag inside the margarine pack that you squeezed and released the coloring and worked it around to make the margerine yellow. The manufacturers couldn't sell per colored marguerine to look like butter at the time as it was blocked by the dairy industry. Lots of politics.
So now we find out that trans fat and hydrogenated stuff IS bad for you, much worse than all the butter before it, even though too much butter is not overly good for you either. Just don't slop it around too thick or too frequently. Same with too much Larry animal fat, I cringe at some of the receipts on some outdoor websites. Like STOPLEAK for your arteries.
During my entire 45 year medical career I've always maintained that the secret to healthy living was to Eat a well rounded diet and LESS of it, and stay active as in get off our collective butts, excercise in some form or another ( have fun doing it if possible,etc.)
Eating?? What can be better than wild game off every type, and fresh caught fish. No, I don't eat skunks and prairie dogs, and carp don'tmakeme hot and bothered either.
Yep, medicine and medical science and knowledge changes. New findings, new tools to look at new discoveries


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Walleye is good, but rolled in plain old flower with salt and pepper and fried in butter is great.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Heck, Bruce. The way I look at it is you change the oil in your pickup once in a while don't you!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sounds good to me, but I have to stop adding so much faster than taking out. :thumb:


----------

